# Which is your FAVORITE type of Golden Retriever?



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

There are so many awesome Golden Retrievers! Did you know that there are also many different types of Golden Retrievers too? Which one is your favorite?










English(or British) Golden Retrievers. This type of Golden is the lightest out of all of the Golden Retrievers. While they are not pure white, they are a very pale cream color.
Canadian Golden Retrievers. Has a thinner and darker coat. These beautiful Goldens are usually taller than the English ones.
American Golden Retrievers. These Golden Retrievers are in between the English and Canadian. They are also much more hyper than the English, and slightly more difficult to train.
Which one's your favorite? Tell me below! My personal favorite is the American Golden Retriever!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Mine


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ This golden retriever won the breed at Crufts (UK) 2019.










^^^ This was the top golden in Canada back in 2018, owned by a friend here in MI. IE - American bred, shown to the top in Canada before she started her AKC career. 










^^^ This is the #1 golden retriever in the US right now. Owned by a friend here in MI. 

Kennel Club (UK)
Height at withers: dogs: 56-61 cms (22-24 ins); bitches: 51-56 cms (20-22 ins). 

CKC (CA)
Males 23 - 24 inches (58-61 cm) in height at withers; females, 21-1/2 - 22-1/2 inches (55-57 cm). Length from breastbone to buttocks slightly greater than height at withers in ratio of 12:11. Weight for dogs, 65-75 lb. 

AKC (US)
Males 23 to 24 inches in height at withers; females 21½ to 22½ inches. Dogs up to one inch above or below standard size should be proportionately penalized. Deviation in height of more than one inch from the standard shall disqualify. Length from breastbone to point of buttocks slightly greater than height at withers in ratio of 12:11. Weight for dogs 65 to 75 pounds; bitches 55 to 65 pounds. 


^^^ IE, it is ONE BREED.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

American Field type


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dunmar said:


> Mine


Yep! I feel the same way.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> View attachment 879708
> 
> 
> ^^^ This golden retriever won the breed at Crufts (UK) 2019.
> ...


I flippin love Hollywood! I've seen Rebecca show her in person multiple times and she is just wonderful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I flippin love Hollywood! I've seen Rebecca show her in person multiple times and she is just wonderful.


I know Joy is over the moon tickled.

I remember when Hollywood was a baby - she's gotten better and better every year. 












^^^ Btw, this is the top golden in Canada for 2020. Owned by another Michigander.  Wayne's a very busy handler.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Megora said:


> View attachment 879708
> 
> 
> ^^^ This golden retriever won the breed at Crufts (UK) 2019.
> ...


Thank you so much that was brilliant!
the original post is incorrect re the English Goldens. ‘English Cream Golden’s’ is a designer fad in North America. Here in the UK we do not consider the Cream Goldens as the titular English or British Golden. As very well illustrated in your photo comparison showing the Crufts UK best in breed.

Actually living in the UK I can say we do have cream coloured goldens my Teddy is is one but it is just considered a permitted shade for the breed. I see just as many if not more medium Golden coloured Golden Retrievers out and about. I also see plenty of leaner darker gold GR’s who are from working lines but we Brits don’t go around calling them American working retrievers.

Sorry Alexandog but your post in unhelpfully perpetuating the ‘English Cream’ GR myth.

Although I will say Brits could possibly be to blame for popularising the cream shade initially as I have heard the cream shade started being bred for specifically by some breeders in the UK in the 80’s and developed as a popular shade.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CCoopz said:


> as very well illustrated in your photo comparison showing the Crufts UK best in breed.


Fwiw - or to muddy waters even further for people who think that golden would never win in the AKC show ring. Here in Michigan, I've seen Connie (Malagold) take goldens who look just like that (different grooming on the neck though) and win points easily with them. She's got CH goldens who look like that.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Megora said:


> Fwiw - or to muddy waters even further for people who think that golden would never win in the AKC show ring. Here in Michigan, I've seen Connie (Malagold) take goldens who look just like that (different grooming on the neck though) and win points easily with them. She's got CH goldens who look like that.


Interesting and good to hear. So a Golden is a Golden is a Golden.....


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

All gorgeous! Love them all


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I like the ones that are physically and mentally capable of winning field trials. Sadly, there are **** few of them and that’s probably not going to change.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

The Best of Breed Goldens are all gorgeous, but I'm always partial to mine, even with his genetic subparedness (I think I just made up a word)  For me, he's everything about the breed I adore💜

ps
I do have a question: how do you measure a golden? Place a yardstick next to him when he's standing, and measure to where his shoulder joins his neck? I get how to measure a horse, but very confused on how to measure a dog.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

MushyB said:


> ps
> I do have a question: how do you measure a golden? Place a yardstick next to him when he's standing, and measure to where his shoulder joins his neck? I get how to measure a horse, but very confused on how to measure a dog.


With a wicket and yes at the withers.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Giovanni Monteverde (Olvinglay) has such gorgeous dogs, that's him with his girl Belle who was BOB at Crufts in 2019.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

One that has parents with full health clearances and a pedigree filled with Field Titles....

Don't care where the 'line' came from....


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh, really, @CCoopz? Huh, I didn't know that. British Golden Retrievers were cream-colored, according to my research. I guess that the internet can provide false information sometimes. Sorry for the false assumption!


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

@Megora, those are some beautiful Goldens!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Hildae said:


> American Field type


Me too but I am hopelessly biased.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you think I have a type?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LJack said:


> With a wicket and yes at the withers.


Is this video correct placement for the cross bar over the top of the dog? They placed it at the base of the neck, in front of the shoulders. I thought the "withers" was on the top of the shoulder blades??


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Depending on the conformation of the dog, the location of the withers will vary. Some dogs front assemblies are further forward on the body. That is why the video instructs the judge to feel for it.


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

@gdgli, are American Field Goldens a specific type of Goldens? I think that I would consider them a category of Goldens.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

AlexanDOG said:


> @gdgli, are American Field Goldens a specific type of Goldens? I think that I would consider them a category of Goldens.


AKC recognizes *no* "Type" or "Category" of Goldens! Many Golden Breeders specialize in breeding Goldens to be used for specific purposes such as field work, confirmation, agility, etc. The breeders do this by only breeding dogs that have already earned titles in the specialty they are breeding them for...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

AlexanDOG said:


> @gdgli, are American Field Goldens a specific type of Goldens? I think that I would consider them a category of Goldens.


They are all Golden Retrievers. There has been a divergence in the breed because people have been selecting for traits suitable for a certain function.


----------



## PiperRoseMom (Jun 4, 2019)

AlexanDOG said:


> There are so many awesome Golden Retrievers! Did you know that there are also many different types of Golden Retrievers too? Which one is your favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how to answer your question because all of our Goldens have been from American bloodlines, BUT we have always had the Dark Goldens which tend to be the hunting/filed trial breed lines. Their coats are, of course, dark golden/reddish shorter and silky. i believe ours shed less than my friends who have the lighter Goldens which you see more in the show rings. We now have our 6th Golden Girl, Piper, who is 12 weeks old.
We have had Copper, Dusty, Dakota, Kimber and Ruby.


Piper and Ruby and Kimber


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

North American and British field goldens have the same basic pedigrees. They are all based on the Holway kennel in the UK. In North America we had a dog named AFC Holway Barty, who was brought over from the UK in the 70's. He is in every field pedigree in North America. His ancestors are in every field pedigree in the UK and Europe. So UK and North American field goldens are all the same dog. Sure they have had influences from other dogs, but it all goes down to the influence of the Holway kennel. AFC Holway Barty was one of the most heavily used golden studs in North American history. Pedigree: AFC Holway Barty OS FDHF


----------

